# MS Flight Simulator X and Spektrum DX6i?



## Angoid (Apr 2, 2005)

I received an upgrade pack for Microsoft Flight Simulator X at Christmas, but didn't have Flight Sim X at all .... so downloaded the trial version for starters (will upgrade to paid version if I can get it working as I'd like).

Now I have a Spektrum DX6i radio-control transmitter which I use with Phoenix RC - bought as a package, similar to this one:

Spektrum DX6i DSMX TX Mode2 and Phoenix V4 0 Simulator 2x AR400 RX

Basically, the transmitter is connected to the computer using its buddy-lead jack via a USB adapter, you configure the sim, and away you go. It's a real radio-control transmitter, and not a gaming only box as I do fly R/C aircraft (when time and the lousy British weather permits).

So the question is this: Is it possible to get the Spektrum DX6i to work with Microsoft Flight Simumator X? If I can avoid having to purchase an extra box for this, that would be great. Googling around has taken me to lots of irrelevant sites that don't answer this question.

The hardware / software set-up is Windows 8 Pro (Media centre edition) running on an Acer Aspire X3200 (appreciate a graphics card upgrade will probably be necessary at some point).

Thanks!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Are you running just the trial version of FSX right now? And you haven't tried to install the Expansion Pack yet? (I'm assuming it's Acceleration).

Btw, I have that same controller and love it. Haven't been flying in awhile, but I never thought of hooking it to FSX.:smile:


----------



## Angoid (Apr 2, 2005)

Yes, it's just the trial version for now. The full version of FSX only costs around £10 to £15 by the looks of things, so may well snap that up.

The extension pack is for a Boeing 757 Commander - I'm at work right now so can't say what it's actually called but I'm sure it's not called Acceleration.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay, have you actually tried setting it up yet? It should work fine.


----------



## Angoid (Apr 2, 2005)

I've tried setting it up on the Trial version, but haven't yet got the paid version. The 757 Captain program says that it's compatible with FSX up to version 4.4 or FS2004 upto version 2.1
Just Flight - 757 Captain

In the trial version of FSX, there seems to be no "Help About" screen to give you the version, so I resorted to my other trick of going to where the program files are stored and checking the "File version" in Windows/File Explorer ..... it came out as 10.something which is waaaaaaayy above the 4.4 if that's a reliable guage.

I've not yet tried installing the expansion pack against the trial version ... perhaps that'll work .... it seems as though the trial version is cut down in terms of standard planes and missions etc. rather than actual functionality.

Heck, I even checked using the "Chat" gfeature on Microsoft's website and even he didn't know what version of FSX was current ....


----------

